# Downhill mountain biking



## climber (Apr 28, 2014)

Some shots of yesterday's DH bike race. Nothing special, but looking forward to next event.


----------



## climber (Apr 28, 2014)

...


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2014)

climber said:


> Some shots of yesterday's DH bike race. Nothing special, but looking forward to next event.



Beautiful series. 8) I especially like the the fifth shot. Well done.


----------



## climber (Jul 10, 2014)

Need 4 Speed


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 11, 2014)

Click said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > Some shots of yesterday's DH bike race. Nothing special, but looking forward to next event.
> ...



+1...I like them all. awesome photos


----------



## climber (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks Dylan777. I really appreciate a comment from expert like you. Actually, not only from you, but from all of the CR forum members.

I have learned a lot here.


----------



## Roo (Jul 11, 2014)

Great set of photos with a good mix of shutter speeds and beautiful vivid colours


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 11, 2014)

climber said:


> Thanks Dylan777. I really appreciate a comment from expert like you. Actually, not only from you, but from all of the CR forum members.
> 
> I have learned a lot here.



I'm no expert Climber. Just an ave Joe


----------

